# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas > Acuifero 23 >  Los 'nuevos ojos' del Guadiana presentan un metro más de agua que hace un año

## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...ce un ano.aspx

*Los 'nuevos ojos' del Guadiana presentan un metro más de agua que hace un año*

*Los datos ponen de relieve el aumento del nivel freático del agua en este punto*

19/03/2013



Los 'nuevos ojos' del Guadiana que en enero de 2012 surgieron sobre el cauce del río en el paraje conocido como 'Molino de Zuacorta' han aumentado su nivel de encharcamiento en un metro respecto a la altura máxima que lograron el pasado año. Así lo ha confirmado el concejal de Medio Ambiente y Agricultura del Ayuntamiento de Daimiel, Gregorio Díaz del Campo, quién ha señalado que los datos tomados por el consistorio ponen de relieve el aumento del nivel freático del agua en este punto del Acuífero 23.
    Los conocidos como 'nuevo ojos' del río Guadiana, por donde aflora el  agua del Acuífero 23 a la superficie, se encuentran a cuatro kilómetros  de los conocidos históricamente como 'Ojos del Guadiana', donde  antiguamente comenzaba a conformarse el cauce del río.
    Estudios  realizados por científicos a raíz de la aparición de estos 'nuevos ojos'  determinaron que las surgencias de agua en el entorno del molino de  Zuacorta estaban originadas por el nivel freático del Acuífero 23, que  alcanzaba la superficie por el corte de la topografía del terreno, que  habría sufrido un significativo descenso como consecuencia de  excavaciones o de pequeños colapsos del terreno.
     Estos  afloramientos de agua, en cualquier caso, aseguraron entonces que no  podría compararse a los conocidos como 'ojos tradicionales', que dejaron  de manar en 1984 tras décadas de explotación del Acuífero 23 y que no  han funcionado como tales desde entonces.
     El concejal del  Ayuntamiento de Daimiel ha explicado que la mejora de los niveles del  Acuífero 23 en este término municipal también se están dejando notar en  el nivel que están alcanzado algunos pozos de agua.
     Además, ha  resaltado, el hecho de que el agua también se encuentre a tan sólo "tres  metros de la superficie" en la laguna de la Albuera, otro punto  localizado a escasos kilómetros del Parque Nacional de Las Tablas de  Daimiel, donde cuando los niveles del Acuífero 23 eran los normales "el  agua manaba de forma natural".El concejal de Medio Ambiente del  consistorio daimieleño ha considerado "factible" que esto pudiera  ocurrir si la meteorología seguía siendo favorable durante la primavera

----------

